
An animated introduction to the Fourier Transform [video] - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spUNpyF58BY
======
MarkMc
I'm awed by the educational quality of Grant Sanderson's videos. No wonder he
was a Khan Academy talent search finalist:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/125876900000/mee...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/125876900000/meet-
our-talent-search-winners)

